# Skin grain refiner



## Nanon

Hello All,
Me again with dermatology-related topics.
Is there any way I could say in Russian "refines skin grain" more precisely than "улучшает текстуру кожи"?
Еще раз спасибо!


----------



## Woland

очищает зерно кожи? .. I'm not 100% sure of it


----------



## Crescent

Bonjour, Nanon! 

Ouf, c'est plutôt spécifique et difficile ce que vous avez à traduire! Je dirais plutôt: _очищает мерею кожи_ (mais moi non plus je ne suis pas trop sûre, en dépit d'être natif!  ) 
Il vaudrait donc mieux attendre d'autres réponses! Bonne chance!


----------



## Q-cumber

Crescent said:


> Bonjour, Nanon!
> _очищает мерею кожи_ (mais moi non plus je ne suis pas trop sûre, en dépit d'être natif!  )



Hi *Crescent*! No way the word "мерея" can be used in the context. It means a pattern on a surface of a processed skin (without an epidermis). 

Bonjour, *Nanon*!

I'd say "улучшает *структуру* кожи". At least I hear such an expression in cosmetics-related ads quite often.


----------



## Crescent

Q-cumber said:


> Hi *Crescent*! No way the word "мерея" can be used in the context. It means a pattern on a surface of a processed skin (without an epidermis).
> 
> Bonjour, *Nanon*!
> 
> I'd say "улучшает *структуру* кожи". At least I hear such an expression in cosmetics-related ads quite often.



Hi, *Q-ki*!  

Well, it looks like I was miles off then... *blushes* Sorry, Nanon! But I really had no idea what ''мерея'' meant, thank goodness you explained! 
Thank you very much, *Q-cumber*, for your explanation!  And also, I do agree that ''структура'' is a very suitable choice of word here!


----------



## Q-cumber

*Nanon*
Here you can find a detailed Russian article  "Дерматология. Структура и функции кожи" (Dermatology. A structure & functions of skin).


----------



## Nanon

Dear All,

Thank you for your replies but... yes and no, I am but partly convinced.
Структура кожи refers to the in-depth structure (see Q-cumber's link) i.e. слои кожи / эпидермис - дерма - гиподермис and here the text refers to the surface - but I couldn't say улучшение поверхности кожи... это звучит неточно. 

It's not really очистка пор either, what is meant is a less rough, smoother surface (like a sandpaper with less granulometry if you see what I mean)?
Выравнивает поверхность кожи is another possible variant but it does not render the idea of less coarseness.

Sorry Crescent but мерея is not a word I can use here because the text does not refer to smoothing lines (such as wrinkles for instance).


> *Мерея*, рисунок на лицевой поверхности выделанной кожи. Различают естественные и искусственные мереи (наносят тиснением).


Thank you all again and I look forward to a myriad of suggestions!


----------



## Kolan

Nanon said:


> Hello All,
> Me again with dermatology-related topics.
> Is there any way I could say in Russian "refines skin grain" more precisely than "улучшает текстуру кожи"?


Cette phrase-là n'est qu'une autre façon de fourrer le pauvre consommateur avec une terminologie pseudoscientifique. Essayez plutôt "*делает кожу гладкой*" à place.


----------



## Q-cumber

Hi *Nanon*

Well, as implied by *Kolan*, you can safely say *"разглаживает поверхность кожи"*. A usage of the word "выравнивает" suggests wrinkled or very rough skin, indeed. One can say "*выравнивает морщины и неровности кожи*".


----------



## papillon

Hi Nanon,
in the field photography, _grain_, a property of photographic film, is translated as  зерно or зернистость (Wiki article in Russian). I wondered if perhaps зернистость could also be applied to skin grain as зернистость кожи. Doing a Google search on "зернистость кожи", in quotation marks, yielded 56 hits. This is not that many (!), but confirms that the term has been used. Hits include cosmetics-related websites like this one where the product is claimed to have wonderful effects: зернистость кожи смягчается и постепенно исчезает.

Take this suggestion with a grain () of salt, since I have no idea if this is the accepted dermatological term. On the other hand, its meaning is unambiguos, and IMHO it sounds right.


----------



## Nanon

Kolan, I would certainly have used делает кожу гладкой / разглаживает кожу if the initial sentence had been formulated in such a simple way... And Q-cumber, sorry there is nothing about wrinkles in that part of the text, but they are mentioned elsewhere so I cannot create a confusion.

I am extremely grateful for all your contributions and will keep Papillon's approach in mind for further uses. Зерно - I should really have come up with this one. *Зернистый слой *is the _stratum granulosum_, a layer of the epidermis (not the superficial layer). Shame on me  I should use etymology a little more. 
However зернистая кожа seems to be used also for leather (EN grained skin, FR peau grainée) and not only for a _granulous_ skin.


> Портфель, *зернистая кожа*, цвет - черный, одно отделение с двумя кармашками


 
I'm sorry again, Kolan, about pseudoscience but the context is cosmetics, not even dermatology, and it's stuffed with this kind of terms that only aim at justifying the price consumers will pay for a cream. I agree with you, but what can I do if I have a _pseudoscientific_ _source_? Should not I also have a _pseudoscientific_ _target_?


----------



## Q-cumber

*Nanon*

I've consulted with my wife and she voted for your initial variant - "улучшает текстуру кожи". 


Google search results are here


----------



## Nanon

Please convey my thanks to your wife, Q-cumber! 
Although the Google search confirm what I feared: it is hard to come up with a _precise_ variant.
Finally I plan to use улучшает текстуру кожи in the general description of the product and смягчает зернистость кожи in the following sentence, so all of you have been extremely helpful. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Kolan

Can anyone explain what *текстура* means scientifically if compared to *структура* when talking about materials? From my university studies I learnt that these are two different characteristics not to confond.


----------



## Nanon

I will try my best to avoid any pseudo-science within this context.
Skin structure (see also Q-cumber's link) is a morphological analysis of the skin and the texture - again, in this context - is the surface of the skin that is perceived with your sight and touch. This is why "structure" was not my first choice. Am I totally wrong in thinking that these concepts are as valid in Russian as they are in other languages? If so, please tell me.

I will not remit you to a G*** image search with "skin texture" because some of the results do not exactly match what I meant... oh, well...


----------



## Kolan

Nanon said:


> Skin structure (see also Q-cumber's link) is a morphological analysis of the skin and the texture - again, in this context - is the surface of the skin that is perceived with your sight and touch. This is why "structure" was not my first choice. Am I totally wrong in thinking that these concepts are as valid in Russian as they are in other languages? If so, please tell me.


To the best of my knowledge in natural sciences, the term *structure *pairs with granular characteristics, e.g., *тонкозернистая структура, грубозернистая, крупнозернистая,* while *texture *- with overall relationships between visible components, e.g., *массивная текстура, полосатая текстура, слоистая текстура.

*The above is scientifically literate terms, not pseudo.

Being independent, those characteristics can be combined.


----------



## Nanon

Kolan, I cannot but agree with these overall definitions. Yet in medicine, thus in dermatology, "structure of the skin" is associated with histology. 
I don't want to go in circles and I plea not guilty on the quality of the text I had, which needed to sound more like marketing than like science from beginning to end. It is not my duty to make it sound more scientific... that's the way it is!


----------



## Q-cumber

Nanon said:


> Finally I plan to use улучшает текстуру кожи in the general description of the product and смягчает зернистость кожи in the following sentence, so all of you have been extremely helpful. Thanks a lot!



Sorry *Nanon*, but the wording "смягчает зернистость кожи" sound kinda weird in Russian. "Cмягчает" would only mean "soften" (makes physically softer) in the context. Зернистость (actually a specific photo term...I'd avoid using it outside photography-related topics...but, at least, one would understand it well) means a degree of visibility of pixels (grains, smallest graphic elements) on a photo or on a printed picture. Thus, these words just don't match. Should we discuss a photo, the same expression - "смягчает зернистость" - would work OK...but not with skin. 
If you want to keep "зернистость", say  "уменьшает (or *устраняет* <makes away, eliminates, - even a better word>) зернистость кожи" instead.


----------



## papillon

From Gramota.ru:

зернистость  - отвлеченное существительное по значению прилагательного: зернистый  ->  ->

зернистый - 1. содержащий много зёрен
2. состоящий из отдельных крупинок какого-либо вещества, подобных зёрнам

Although photography is probably the first thing that comes to mind when hearing зернистость - I know it does for me - there is nothing inherently photographic about the term itself, particularly when qualified as a property of skin. The same is true for grain in English - normally I would think of a film, but adding _skin_ changes things. I don't know to what extent зернистость кожи is dermatologically correct in this context, but it does convey visual information about a specific type of skin inhomogeneity.

As for the verbs - I think Q-cumber makes a good point, *устраняет* sounds like a good verb to use.


----------



## Kolan

papillon said:


> As for the verbs - I think Q-cumber makes a good point, *устраняет* sounds like a good verb to use.


Никак нельзя *устранить зернистость*, если только всё не растворить в кислоте, и, тем более, обещать это потребителю. Можно, вероятно, смягчить, как-то сгладить её внешнее проявление.


----------



## papillon

Each word needs be be considered in its own context. In this case, the context is visual and tactile perception. If we talk about a photograph, we can say: this photograph is grainy, this one is not. The second photo still has grain, it's just not perceivable with a naked eye.

Nanon may or may not decide to use устранить. If he does, it wouldn't mean that the skin has to be grain-free on an atomic level. It just means that it would have no perceivable grain.


----------



## Q-cumber

Kolan said:


> Никак нельзя *устранить зернистость*, если только всё не растворить в кислоте, и, тем более, обещать это потребителю. Можно, вероятно, смягчить, как-то сгладить её внешнее проявление.




Я думаю, это вполне возможно сделать, поскольку "зернистость" суть чисто визуальное понятие. Скажем, если покрыть лицо грунтом (или чем там девушки пользуются? ), неровности сравняются (станут <почти> незаметны) и "зернистость" будет устранена и т.д.


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> Я думаю, это вполне возможно сделать, поскольку "зернистость" суть чисто визуальное понятие. Скажем, если покрыть лицо грунтом (или чем там девушки пользуются? ), неровности сравняются (станут <почти> незаметны) и "зернистость" будет устранена и т.д.


Замазать лицо "грунтом" - не означает улучшить текстуру, это простая косметическая штукатурка. Речь, однако, идёт о предполагаемом благотворном биологическом воздействии крема на ткани, претендующее на их "облагораживание". Т.е, в отличие от "штукатурки", если такой крем впоследствии смыть, то должно быть видимое глазу оздоровление кожи ???


----------



## Q-cumber

Kolan said:


> Замазать лицо "грунтом" - не означает улучшить текстуру, это простая косметическая штукатурка. Речь, однако, идёт о предполагаемом благотворном биологическом воздействии крема на ткани, претендующее на их "облагораживание". Т.е, в отличие от "штукатурки", если такой крем впоследствии смыть, то должно быть видимое глазу оздоровление кожи ???



Сути это не меняет, пусть это будет воздействие крема или банного веника. Главное, что на каком-то этапе "благотворного воздействия" кожа будет выглядеть *достаточно* гладкой, что бы можно было сказать - "зернистость устранена" и девушка выглядит, как пЭрсик.


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> Сути это не меняет, пусть это будет воздействие крема или банного веника. Главное, что на каком-то этапе "благотворного воздействия" кожа будет выглядеть *достаточно* гладкой, что бы можно было сказать - "зернистость устранена" и девушка выглядит, как пЭрсик.


С такой рекламой банные веники будут просто "улетать". А косметические салоны и фабрики закроются за отсутствием сбыта.


----------



## Nanon

Q-cumber said:


> Сути это не меняет, пусть это будет воздействие крема или банного веника. Главное, что на каком-то этапе "благотворного воздействия" кожа будет выглядеть *достаточно* гладкой, что бы можно было сказать - "зернистость устранена" и девушка выглядит, как пЭрсик.


_Совсем устранять_ звучить нереально. Но я уже уточнила, что контекст - косметология, то есть чистый маркЭтинг , или *крем Азазелло*, а не наука...



Kolan said:


> С такой рекламой банные веники будут просто "улетать". А косметические салоны и фабрики закроются за отсутствием сбыта.


... и я останусь без работы... 



Q-cumber said:


> ... say "уменьшает (or *устраняет* <makes away, eliminates, - even a better word>) зернистость кожи" instead.


Q-cumber, you have a point. Устраняет (блеск, пятна, признаки старения и пр.) is what is used by many cosmetic brands. Similarly, in English, you will have your wrinkles disappear. It seems you have been having a look at your wife's creams!... 
To be honest, уменьшает зернистость sounds more realistic than (совсем) устраняет зернистость, but this domain is full of impossible promises!...
*Всем ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!! *


----------



## Q-cumber

Nanon said:


> Q-cumber, you have a point. Устраняет (блеск, пятна, признаки старения и пр.) is what is used by many cosmetic brands. Similarly, in English, you will have your wrinkle disappear. It seems you have been having a look at your wife's creams!...


I had such a brilliant idea, but I wasn't lucky enough to find any.


----------



## Kolan

Nanon said:


> Similarly, in English, you will have your wrinkle disappear. It seems you have been having a look at your wife's creams!...
> To be honest, уменьшает зернистость sounds more realistic than (совсем) устраняет зернистость, but this domain is full of impossible promises!...


С _морщинами_ (_морщинистой_ текстурой) вообще полная засада. Есть куча кремов, которые их буквально *разглаживают* всего за две недели. Однако, сей поразительный эффект достигается за счёт мощной гормональной атаки на кожу. Кремы такие напичканы гормонами, и стоит прекратить их применение, как кожа быстро возвращается к прежнему состоянию и даже хуже, так что клиент садится на крем как на "иглу".


----------



## Kolan

Я, всё-таки, думаю, что речь в заголовке треда идёт не о морщинах, а о сглаживании неровностей кожи зернистого характера, крем *сглаживает зернистые неровности (зернистую неровность) кожи.*


----------



## Nanon

Kolan said:


> Я, всё-таки, думаю, что речь в заголовке треда идёт не о морщинах, а о сглаживании неровностей кожи зернистого характера, крем *сглаживает зернистые неровности (зернистую неровность) кожи.*


 
Точно. _Устранение морщин_ в моем ответе только служит примером классического косметического действия. Простите, Kolan, за off-topic.


----------

